# Anniversaries won't display in iCal



## LarryMcJ (Jan 18, 2007)

I can't get iCal to display anniveraries in my Address Book, though birthdays display just fine. Any ideas on what I'm doing wrong? Thanks!

LarryMcJ


----------

